# pretty boy



## xxParadise

I was just wondering how you would say :
He's such a pretty boy 
like saying hes metrosexual, like dresses well always likes to look good.


----------



## pochettino

tu peux dire: "c'est un beau mec/garçon"


----------



## ascoltate

well, "beau" just means he's handsome -- you could say "c'est un gars métrosexuel" -- but maybe there's something better that I'm not thinking of -- because it's not quite "délicat" although that is part of it...


----------



## funnyhat

"Pretty boy" has a mildly negative connotation - implying that the guy is not all that tough or manly, or at least, that he cares too much about his appearance.  Does _beau gosse_ work in this way?


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Je reprend ce fil. 
J'aime bien "beau gosse", mais on peut aussi trouver des variantes: un Apolon, un Adonis, un p'tit mignon, voir même un dandy s'il y va carrément... et mon préféré (bien qu'il ne fonctionne pas avec un pronom devant): coco bello. 
Celui là, pour moi, il se regarde devant un miroir chaque fois qu'il passe devant et vérifie si la mèche de cheveux est bien en place 
Mais j'extrapole...


----------



## Fredddd

Moi aussi je reprends ce fil et la définition #5 par la même occasion.
A une certaine époque, on aurait parlé d'un "petit minet" mais je ne trouve toujours pas d'équivalent qui pourrait être employé par des ados sur les réseaux sociaux aujourd'hui.
Comme ici : "What a narcissistic pretty-boy douche"
my try : "Quel connard ce petit minet narcissique/qui se regarde le nombril !" mais il est clair que c'est beaucoup trop daté.
D'autres idées ?


----------



## Keith Bradford

I heard _jeune éphèbe_ used the other day.


----------



## wildan1

It could be j_eune éphèbe_ if the person were not hyper-masculine.

But _pretty boy_ can be used for a young macho-type guy, too, if he gives the impression of over-focused on how he looks and convinced that he's gorgeous.


----------



## Nicomon

In case it helps coming up with the right French equivalent...

I'm pretty sure that Fredddd's context is the caption of this image is : _What a narcissistic pretty-boy douche nozzle. Get over yourself.

Jeune éphèbe_ ne m'est pas familier_, _mais je crois bien que ça va avec la photo.
J'aurais dit_ minet _(tout court) sans savoir que c'est daté. Faudrait peut-être que je mette mon langage à la page.  

Sinon, je dirais _ beau gosse  _(s'il n'a pas les traits trop délicats).


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Il y a aussi:_ joli coeur. _
Mais pas sûr que ça marche avec _connard _et _narcissique_, le tout à la queu leu leu!
Ou dans ce cas là, il faut ruser genre:
_- Il fait son joli coeur en se regardant le nombril, nom mais quel connard!
- regarde-le faire son joli-coeur, non mais quel connard narcissique!
_
J'ai mis _narcissique _car ça fait moins phrase à rallong, mais j'aime mieux _"se regarder le nombril"_ dans un contexte oral.

On peut aussi varier:
- le p'tit mignon

Mais le plus proche, c'est quand même: _le beau gosse. _


----------



## Oddmania

Il est _coquet_ ?


----------



## Fredddd

Merci à tous. Je me demande tout de même si des ados d'aujourd'hui diraient vraiment "joli coeur" ou qualifieraient un beau gosse de "coquet" (ils connaissent le mot ?;-)
Quant à "beau gosse" ça ne suffit pas, à mon sens, à comprendre qu'il prend un soin particulier pour s'habiller et se coiffer, par exemple, tout en restant dans du vocabulaire de lycée.


----------



## Nicomon

Fredddd, es-tu bien certaine que _« minet »_ est daté, dans ce sens ? 





> Jeune homme, jeune fille qui suivent la mode du jour dans ce qu'elle a de plus superficiel.


Je trouve ceci dans le dictionnaire Oxford, édition 2013 :





> _*minet*_  m 1 pussycat *2 (fam) pretty boy* (fam)


  Parce que sur la photo que j'ai mise en lien au post 9, avec la phrase,  je vois bien un « _jeune minet _».

Suggestion à améliorer (je procède avec la technique « inversion » comme si c'était _douchenozzle + pretty boy + narcissistic_) :
_Non mais quel crétin de minet prétentieux/égocentriste. Cesse de te regarder le nombril! 
_
*Note* (trouvé dans Urban Dictionary) : 





> A douche nozzle is one step worse than a douche bag. / A male who acts and looks like an utter jackass. Someone who transcends common insults to the point that simply calling him a "jackass" or "douchebag" will no longer do.


----------



## wildan1

_


Nicomon said:



			Fredddd, es-tu bien certaine que « minet » est daté, dans ce sens ?
		
Click to expand...

Minet_ for a young man does sound right, but it sounds very 60s to me, Nicomon, at least in France. 

Is it still common in Québec nowadays?


----------



## Nicomon

To my knowledge, « minet » is still said in Quebec, hence my asking Fredddd.

I just assumed that it might not be that dated if it appears in the 2013 edition of the Oxford bilingual dictionary.

Lu sur un site *.fr  *(c'est daté de 2013 - à propos de Julien Doré) : 





> Oubliez l'image du minet prétentieux et poseur. Avec son nouvel album, le majestueux "LØVE", l'Alèsien exorcise un chagrin d'amour et se met à nu comme jamais.
> Plus moyen de se cacher.


  Mais si ni « minet », ni « coquet », ni « beau gosse » ne font l'affaire de Fredddd,  je ne sais pas trop quoi suggérer.   Faudrait consulter des ados.  
J'avoue ne pas raffoler de « p'tit mignon », que j'imagine pour un enfant. 
Keith B. a mentionné _éphèbe... _mais je ne sais pas si des ados franco-français le disent vraiment ?


----------



## Philippides

"Minet", rarement utilisé autrement que comme "petit minet" ne me parait pas daté. 
Mais j'ai passé la barre des 40 ans. ca veut dire que je suis vieux ?


----------



## Fredddd

Philippides said:


> "Minet", rarement utilisé autrement que comme "petit minet" ne me parait pas daté.
> Mais j'ai passé la barre des 40 ans. ca veut dire que je suis vieux ?


Mais non, mais non ! mais tout est relatif ;-) et comme mes personnages ont 17 ans et que le vocabulaire codé des ados change tous les 6 mois....
cela dit, je n'ai toujours rien trouvé d'autre…


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Dans ce cas là, peut-être trouver une référence culturelle actuelle (et internationale) dans le cinéma? Qu'est-ce qui serait représentatif dans le cinéma (ou la BD) d'aujourd'hui? Voire même un nom d'acteur?

Pour des 17 ans (avec des enfants, ça ne marcherait pas), moi je les verrai quand même bien dire un truc du genre (j'y reviens): _dis donc coco bello, tu vas où comme ça?
_
Sinon y'a aussi "dandy", "belâtre"... c'est français, mais pas très ciblé jeunes.

_Mirliflor_ serait trop mignon, dommage que ça ne se dise plus!

Après tout dépend du contexte, on peut aussi dire: _il fait sa princesse. _Même si ça connote plus la préciosité.


----------



## Fredddd

"Après tout dépend du contexte, on peut aussi dire: _il fait sa princesse. _Même si ça connote plus la préciosité"
Jette un coup d'oeil au #6 (et pour le fun, je remarque tu n'as changé d'idée depuis 2014 ;-= check #5)
Le contexte est clairement insultant, méprisant : "What a narcissistic pretty-boy douche"
Et oui, moi aussi, j'adore mirliflor mais on a deux siècles de retard ;-)


----------



## petit1

Le "coco bello" d'*hirondelled'hiver* me fait penser à "_il fait le (son)_ _*coco bel œil*_" qui peut être très péjoratif.
_"Borgne, homme qui louche, se dit ironiquement d'un individu quelconque, *très beau ou très laid "*
"On l'employait aussi jadis pour désigner un individu de type masculin, assez manipulateur et qui leurrait, charmait, retournait en sa faveur tel ou tel membre de sa famille ou ami par une douceur, amabilité, gentillesse surfaites. "Il fait le Coco-Bel-Œil !" __ChristopheContreras_"

Il y avait aussi le "*godelureau*".

Quant à "_Mirliflor*e*_" Jean Yanne l'utilise dans sa chanson "la gamberge":
*La Gamberge*
Moi je rêvais d'être un héros
et voulais m'en aller faire *le mirliflore*
connaître la faune et la flore,
faire une arche de mon bateau
je rêvais d'être un conquérant
et je voulais partir, tout comme Don Quichotte,


----------



## Nicomon

À moins qu'un ado de 17 ans vienne confirmer que « minet » est désuet (je ne suis toujours pas convaincue), et en présumant - comme je l'ai écrit plus haut -que le contexte complet est *cette image *moi je reviens à cette suggestion (post 13) à peaufiner :

_Non mais quel crétin de minet prétentieux/égocentriste. Cesse de te regarder le nombril!_

@ petit1 :  n'ai pas osé suggérer _« godelureau »_ mais moi je préfère ce mot à _mirliflore.  _Je lui trouve un côté plus ironique.


----------



## Pass_nad

Bonjour,

Je proposerais "il fait le beau gosse" (=il se prend pour un beau gosse)
Ça a une légère connotation ironique, mais ça reste assez gentil (on peut le dire d'un ami pour se moquer).


----------



## Enna664

Bonjour,

Je propose "c'est un poseur/bellâtre".


----------



## Philippides

Si minet est daté alors que dire de poseur ou bellâtre !  

Pour moi, bellâtre sera toujours associé à Tragicomix, le fiancé de Falbala dans "Asterix légionnaire"


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

petit1 said:


> Le "coco bello" d'*hirondelled'hiver* me fait penser à "_il fait le (son)_ _*coco bel œil*_"



Ah amusant, oui... très possible que _coco-bello _vienne de là.... Je pensais plutôt à de l'italien, mais la ressemblance avec l'expression de Nico est frappante.


----------



## Nicomon

Quelle expression de Nico ?  Voulais-tu écrire petit1 ?   

Moi, je ne connaissais pas l'expression _ coco bel œil. _


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Ah oui désolée, rendons à César ce qui est à César, je parlais bien de *petit1*.


----------



## petit1

Petit1 n'en est pas fâchée. 
"_Arrête, *tu vas user la glace* / le miroir à force de t'admirer_."


----------



## Fredddd

Merci à tous. 
J'en suis à "Non mais quel gros naze ce mignard qui n'arrête pas de se regarder le nombril !" sans être convaincue
"Mignard" est hélas (pour mon contexte) littéraire, mais je me demandais si le suffixe qui le rend proche de "ringard" ne pourrait pas le faire passer pour plus populaire.
Pour vous donner une idée pensez One Direction (gros soupir)
(Pour info, on parle ici d'une tierce personne : on ne s'adresse pas à elle directement)
NB :Just note that "arrêter de" should be replaced by "cesser de" as Nicomon (your picture is perfect by the way post #9) used it but, as I said before, the guy is 17 and when you use "gros naze" or "connard" you just don"t care


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai failli écrire « arrête de » - qui me vient en fait plus spontanément... et j'ai je depuis longtemps dépassé l'âge de 17 ans. 

J'ai écrit  « cesse de » en pensant ( à tort ) que « arrête de » faisait québécois. 

Je ne peux pas me prononcer sur le franco-français « _gros naze _», mais je continue de préférer «_ minet _».


----------



## Cath.S.

Fredddd said:


> Moi aussi je reprends ce fil et la définition #5 par la même occasion.
> A une certaine époque, on aurait parlé d'un "petit minet" mais je ne trouve toujours pas d'équivalent qui pourrait être employé par des ados sur les réseaux sociaux aujourd'hui.
> Comme ici : "What a narcissistic pretty-boy douche"
> my try : "Quel connard ce petit minet narcissique/qui se regarde le nombril !" mais il est clair que c'est beaucoup trop daté.
> D'autres idées ?


_Il se la raconte trop bogoss (sic) ce bouffon._
Assez actuel à votre goût ?


----------



## Fredddd

_"Il se la raconte trop bogoss (sic) ce bouffon._
Assez actuel à votre goût ?"
Love it


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Le #31 et 32 marchent bien pour la France, pas pour le Québec où ces expressions sont estampillées "franchouillardes", trop argotiques (régionales).   
Donc selon contexte.... ça passe, ou pas.


----------

